# 2006 21Rs For Sale! -Sold!



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

It's time for our family to upgrade! We are selling our 2006 Outback 21RS. Includes Equalizer Hitch. Located in Inver Grove Heights, MN.
We just returned from our last camping trip for the year and cleaning it up. Contact/reply to this post if interested and we plan to get photos up soon.


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Can you send pics.
Where are you located?
Regards,
LeRoy


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is the ad on Craigslist:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvs/1913636959.html

Photos:
http://picasaweb.google.com/rich.erhart/2006KeystoneOutback21RSForSale#


----------

